# Rhom co-hab doesnt work



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

This is what happened to my boyfriend's co-hab with rhombeus. Please someone tell him it is disguisting to keep a half eaten fish alive for 3 days.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the pic is too dark


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

AUDIOSLAVED said:


> This is what happened to my boyfriend's co-hab with rhombeus. Please someone tell him it is disguisting to keep a half eaten fish alive for 3 days.


He kept THAT fish alive for 3 days?

Only question is why??

Im shocked it even lived that long.

But ya, thats disgusting.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

uh huh...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats cruel and F__k up. Stick it in the freezer to kill it quicker.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

more than 2 might have helped lmao..

I had short term success with a mixed cohab..1 rhom and various serras/few pygos..in an 8 foot tank, they were very small so it worked till I moved em.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I dont think hell be trying that again will he. Sorry for the loose though.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that's sick


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

tell him to test his water cause im pretty sure its effed up now after having that fish like that in the water


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is really horrible! I can't believe that thing lived for 3 days, but even worse I can't believe he* LET* it live for 3 days. It should have been humanely euthanized long before the 3 days, actually as soon as it was found as there is nothing you can do for a piranha in that condition.
~Taylor~


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Ummm did he like think it was gonna grow the rest of his body back or something? hahahha dam i dunno thats kinda sad if hes got rhoms to play with like taht shoot tell him to send em my way!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no comment


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats to cruel for me
I wouldnt want anything like that floating around in my tank.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

a new breakthrough in piranha keeping... rhoms CANNOT be kept together!!! unreal- stick to neons buddy


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

what a waste


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Everyone knows you can't keep rhoms together unless you have at least 3......err wait....


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You could always buy more rhoms and find some that can cohabitate together. That always seems to be the term used for these ideas.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Was he the same guy that wrote that post about keeping them together and letting them see who is the strongest? What a prick.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

........







............


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHAH!! Maybe he thought it would heal!! Awesome It probably was to watch. horrible that he let it stay that way but oh well just another fish. But tell him he should research a little better before trying to mix fish. suprise the other one didn't finish off the job. also spurised it wasen't gutted.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I knew a guy who tried to keep 7 blacks with about 4 Spilos and a couple of Sanchezi in a 100 gallon. That was not a pretty tank...


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

AUDIOSLAVED said:


> This is what happened to my boyfriend's co-hab with rhombeus. Please someone tell him it is disguisting to keep a half eaten fish alive for 3 days.


i think u should break up with ur b/f and gimme his fish lol, JUUUSSSSSSSS kiddin, wish u 2 the best . . . peace n luv b witcha forever and always

2 bad for his rhoms tho, I"D KILL FO A RHOM, rbp's are wussies . . scared of a freakin goldfish ... grrr


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This thread is a total fake.
It's Armand Yanilmaz from Piranha House.

He posted as a girl to throw others off. He was just trying to get info on some rays he was selling that he didn't know much about.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pat said:


> This thread is a total fake.
> It's Armand Yanilmaz from Piranha House.
> 
> He posted as a girl to throw others off. He was just trying to get info on some rays he was selling that he didn't know much about.


your fiesty tonight patty LMAO


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pat said:


> This thread is a total fake.
> It's Armand Yanilmaz from Piranha House.
> 
> He posted as a girl to throw others off. He was just trying to get info on some rays he was selling that he didn't know much about.


Why do you say he is posing as a girl? Just because he has a bf..doesnt make him female.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This thread is a total fake.
> It's Armand Yanilmaz from Piranha House.
> 
> He posted as a girl to throw others off. He was just trying to get info on some rays he was selling that he didn't know much about.


Why do you say he is posing as a girl? Just because he has a bf..doesnt make him female.
[/quote]

BHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

busted.......


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

politics....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

colt said:


> I knew a guy who tried to keep 7 blacks with about 4 Spilos and a couple of Sanchezi in a 100 gallon. That was not a pretty tank...


That's about the worst cohabition attempt I've heard.....EVER!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Regardless.....the guy is a retard for even trying something so stupid and cruel. You should break up with your prick of a boy friend........and I'm not joking


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Why the hell did he let that poor fish rot in his tank for 3 day not only was he crule to the half eaten fish for letting it live he also put the other rhom at risk because of the horrible water he probably has now.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

leaving a half eaten fish in the tank is unhealthy for the fish and the water....that is pretty cruel.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

AUDIOSLAVED said:


> This is what happened to my boyfriend's co-hab with rhombeus. Please someone tell him it is disguisting to keep a half eaten fish alive for 3 days.


that doesn't look like a rhom. it looks more like an Altuvie.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This thread is a total fake.
> It's Armand Yanilmaz from Piranha House.
> 
> He posted as a girl to throw others off. He was just trying to get info on some rays he was selling that he didn't know much about.


Why do you say he is posing as a girl? Just because he has a bf..doesnt make him female.
[/quote]


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> Everyone knows you can't keep rhoms together unless you have at least 3......err wait....


you cant keep rhoms together period tons of people tryed and noone succeded at least not long tem.
i cant believe he let that poor rhom suffer like that!!!! thats cruel !


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Poor fish.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would you even want to look at that for three days.


----------

